# Label software not working



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

I need some help. For Christmas my wife ordered me software to make my own labels. The software name is The Labeler. We installed it last night, and the laptop said that it was installed successful. But we cant find it in the computer. We looked everywhere. Under programs,downloads, my computer, im preyyt sure we looked all over. Do anyone of you guys use this software, or have an idea on what to do. I did call the retailer where we got it, and I did email the support address on the disc, but have not heard back from them. Thanks John


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

You can either do a search for it from your start button, or try reinstalling it and it might tell you where it is already installed. You could also click on the start button and then all programs and see if you can find it.

I'm just pulling strings here and you may have already tried these.


----------



## millwright01 (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you check under "my computer - Local disc c: - program files" If it is there, just go into the folder and find the starting icon, right click and create a shortcut to the desktop. It may be in a file with the actual software developers name. Another way is to use the search bar to search c: for the file or folder with the labeller in it.

Good Luck


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help, but nothing yet. I will try to reinstall it again and see what happens. This will be the thrid time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2012)

This time when it asks where you would like to save it, either pay attention to where it goes or direct it to a specific file or your desk top.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

ill do that Dan, thanks


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jan 6, 2012)

What operating system are you on? The only software I can find called "The Labeler" from 4th and Vine says it's not recommended for Windows Vista...so if you have anything newer than XP...well, that might be your problem. If you're running XP...I got nothing else.

Good luck!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2012)

Go in your control panel under uninstall programs and see if it is on there.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 7, 2012)

Wade and Gonzo, thanks guys, we are on windows7, so that is pretty new, and Wade, its in the computer, because I have uninstalled it 2 times already. Now when I go to drive c to find it, and click on a few things, I can find it, but it does not want to come on the screen.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jan 7, 2012)

Teamsterjohn said:


> Wade and Gonzo, thanks guys, we are on windows7, so that is pretty new, and Wade, its in the computer, because I have uninstalled it 2 times already. Now when I go to drive c to find it, and click on a few things, I can find it, but it does not want to come on the screen.



There is an XP emulator available from Microsoft...I haven't used it yet (I have a bunch of old XP boxes). It's a 300+ mb download...if you have the time, you can try that.

Here's the address:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you. I have a friend coming over to look at it. It just seems like it to much trouble to get it to work.


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 9, 2012)

You can also try installing it in XP mode if that's what's needed. I've seen issues with Vista and XP program compatibility but I haven't run into that with Win7 yet.


----------

